# Insurance concerns.



## Doug ketterling (Dec 29, 2014)

i enjoy reading Desert Drivers messages. He makes very valid points. Personally I was very nervous with the way the insurance works with Uber. So I just bit the bullet and bought commercial ins and registered with Weights and Measures. I think it's the only way to be safe as a driver. The added cost sucks but after that no worries other than making premium payments. It also shuts down the taxi guys. I am as legal as they are and definitely have better people skills.


----------



## Kim Chi (Dec 10, 2014)

. Happy Ubering!


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

So.... is it livery insurance?..... or just regular commercial insurance?
I ask because livery is very expensive, basically makes it unprofitable with Uber low rates.
And of course with regular commercial insurance livery is not covered... so be careful, your insurance might not cover you after all.


----------



## Doug ketterling (Dec 29, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> So.... is it livery insurance?..... or just regular commercial insurance?
> I ask because livery is very expensive, basically makes it unprofitable with Uber low rates.
> And of course with regular commercial insurance livery is not covered... so be careful, your insurance might not cover you after all.


Thanks for the concern. It's livery. Yes it's costly. But what do ya do?


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Doug ketterling said:


> Thanks for the concern. It's livery. Yes it's costly. But what do ya do?


Cool I see you are in Arizona.
Can you give me some info on this.
Who is the insurance company?
What kind of money we are talking about?
Do you have commercial plates?

Thanks


----------



## Doug ketterling (Dec 29, 2014)

Echoelon prompt & casualty. The agent is Michael Fischer 602-303-6873. The cost is 4100 annually. They can finance. Yup I have comm plates. That was actually the cheapest part just 50 bucks more than I paid before and the rest of the commercial process is free other than the drug test. By your avatar could this be an issue.....jk


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Doug ketterling said:


> Echoelon prompt & casualty. The agent is Michael Fischer 602-303-6873. The cost is 4100 annually. They can finance. Yup I have comm plates. That was actually the cheapest part just 50 bucks more than I paid before and the rest of the commercial process is free other than the drug test. By your avatar could this be an issue.....jk


Good info, thnx.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

$340 a month? I'm good. If commercial becomes manditory it will take out 75% of uber drivers. That is the cheapest I've seen though and good for you for being completely covered.


----------



## Doug ketterling (Dec 29, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> Cool I see you are in Arizona.
> Can you give me some info on this.
> Who is the insurance company?
> What kind of money we are talking about?
> ...


Oh one other thing. Had a tough time even getting a quote, this agent was the only one to reply. However the rating of the company is B so I guess may not qualify for the medallion to do airport pickups. But agent did tell me this when I purchased the plan. On renewal may shop around as it would be nice to pickup at airport.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

AintWorthIt said:


> $340 a month? I'm good. If commercial becomes manditory it will take out 75% of uber drivers. That is the cheapest I've seen though and good for you for being completely covered.


That's still a lot of 5 dllr rides,


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Doug ketterling said:


> Echoelon prompt & casualty. The agent is Michael Fischer 602-303-6873. The cost is 4100 annually. They can finance. Yup I have comm plates. That was actually the cheapest part just 50 bucks more than I paid before and the rest of the commercial process is free other than the drug test. By your avatar could this be an issue.....jk


Thanks for the info.
That's the lowest price I have seen so far.
Tell us about the Weights and Measures sticker.
How long, how much?


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

It's on his website:

http://goncp.com/uber-insurance/


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

Congratulation!! Your next steps are: 
1) Buy an Uber X - Taxi application $400
2) Get together with other UberX drivers and form your own local Taxi/UberX Company

You would bit Uber X at their own game. Nice........................


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> It's on his website:
> 
> http://goncp.com/uber-insurance/


Smart man! Untapped market, he will do well.


----------



## Just_in (Jun 29, 2014)

In the O.P.s description he is a UberBlack driver same as limo, chauffeur license the whole nine yards. Really has nothing to do with UberX commercial insurance which they don't have yet. So wouldn't he need commercial plates to begin with..so isn't it the same process all UberBlack drivers go through?


----------



## Suberman (Dec 17, 2014)

Im happy with the insurance Uber provides. In all cases Uber has stepped up to the plate. Why would you have any concerns? I will not be buying an insurance policy.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

What's it like living in fantasy land?


----------

